# Virgin:Get paid for incoming calls!



## shashank_re (Mar 2, 2008)

Now this is what i call beating competition! Virgin India(its MVNO with Tata is offering 10p for every incoming call that you recieve!!!
Look here: *www.virginmobile.in/plan_kya-hai.php


----------



## enticer86 (Mar 2, 2008)

wow man.. ab to jaldi se ye connection lena padega.


----------



## champ_rock (Mar 2, 2008)

the domain is not even on the first page of google yet. this site must have been put today or yesterday probably


----------



## Rahim (Mar 3, 2008)

the News is confirmed.


----------



## Count Dracula (Mar 3, 2008)

Now, I thoroughly checked out the site.Now it raised a big question.
  Do I have to buy a phone from Virgin,To avail their services?(It seems so atleast)


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 3, 2008)

Cool, now all my girlfriends will be get very rich 

Wait, is it like...if someone calls from Virgin to Virgin on mobile, the person who pics up the phone get 10p back whether they talk for 10 mins or 1 hr.

If it is same for both 10 mins & 1 hr, then it is good but no worthy to go for.


----------



## raksrules (Mar 3, 2008)

Its 10p for every 60 seconds when you receive a call from any mobile/landline


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 3, 2008)

My concern is the STD rates, its still 2.40/- with Virgin


----------



## satyamy (Mar 3, 2008)

is this True
How to get this connection ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 3, 2008)

for std get urself a 49 pack..it cums down to re 1....

and dudes..it is cdma..crap...


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 3, 2008)

cool virgin.. now everyone wants VIRGIN


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 3, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> and dudes..it is cdma..crap...



what makes  you think CDMA is crap?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 3, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> for std get urself a 49 pack..it cums down to re 1....


Am already enjoying 1/- STD on my Airtel without any additional packages.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2008)

i got some friends with unlimited cals scheme. I will get rich soon then...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 3, 2008)

arre yaar..in kolkata..reliance and tata provide cdma services...and most of the time the sms es frm gsm no s do not reach and other gsm providers are not reachable.wats the use if i cant evn take or make a call..


----------



## deepakchan (Apr 1, 2008)

in chennai, tata indicom has the best network.. having used all operators GSM/CDMA, I am telling this.. From what I've heard, all 4 southern states, the coverage of TATA is very very good.. Hoping to see lots of Virgin mobiles soon in Chennai..


----------



## blueshift (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't care about the plan but their ADs are great.
 The Tensingh!


----------



## casanova (Apr 1, 2008)

Even that "Papa ko phone laga".


----------



## raina_rocks (Apr 16, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> Am already enjoying 1/- STD on my Airtel without any additional packages.



hw???? even i use airtel n if i hav 2 make it re 1 std i hav 2 pay extra....



MetalheadGautham said:


> i got some friends with unlimited cals scheme. I will get rich soon then...



u wont get 10p fr incomin calls if d person callin u has free calls.... this is written on d virgin mobile site....richard branson is smart enough


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Apr 16, 2008)

raina_rocks said:


> hw???? even i use airtel n if i hav 2 make it re 1 std i hav 2 pay extra....


I am on a postpaid plan, custom tailored for our company. Its known as UST 249 KL plan.


----------



## confused (Apr 17, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> wow man.. ab to jaldi se ye connection lena padega.


man its just a temporary gimmick, offer will last till they can attract sufficient customers then shut down ........... [they are offering it coz virgin mobile has entered the indian telecom market veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy late]


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 17, 2008)

^^You justified your username! 
 Virgin is NOT AN MOBILE OPERATOR. They are just the fanchicee of Tata Indicom.


----------



## confused (Apr 17, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> ^^You justified your username!
> Virgin is NOT AN MOBILE OPERATOR. They are just the fanchicee of Tata Indicom.


no guess it should been "wrong".

any way didnt know about it .........
after searching read somewhere that its a 50:50 venture, not franchise.....

but i guess its all the same [they quickly want to attract customers].......

but i do really think its a temporary offer ....... i mean they wont be able to sustain it..... mobile costs are as it is quite cheap in india, in the US its minimum $40 [=Rs1600] per month.


----------



## din (Apr 17, 2008)

Your thread title got me confused


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey "confused" as i said b4 every operator gets 30p for every incoming call as Interconnect Charge.But none of the operator pays us back that 30p.
But Virgin is paying 10p so still they get profit of 20p while other ops get 30p.


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 17, 2008)

^For them, it is easier to get 20p than 30p


----------



## praka123 (Apr 17, 2008)

Is this a new cellular service provider?I see ads they churn out on every channels.
but...are they tieing up with existing providers or ..


----------



## iMav (Apr 17, 2008)

virgin has tied up with tata


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 3, 2009)

So did Virgin pay anybody????


----------



## Shilpi (Feb 9, 2009)

Interesting news but i think that this will a short term campaign.. what about the international calls i am sure its pretty expensive as compare to my vopium software.. It gives me cheapest rate for international calls..


----------



## raina_rocks (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^no its nt a shrt term campaign as far as i know...
n international calls r a bit cheaper than other service providers...


----------

